# How old is a 150 lbs. Tarpon? Eom



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Nm


----------



## LiveAction (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going with J Plagg in a couple weeks and am going to ask him and will share his answer. Be nice to hear from the guys that really know the fish!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A biologist who has studied tarpon ear stones would probably know the proper answer.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

20-25


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

_Size, Age & Growth_ Female tarpon can grow to lengths of over 8.2 feet (2.5m) and reach weights of near 355 pounds (161 kg), with the males generally smaller. Tarpon are slow-growing fish and do not obtain sexual maturity until reaching an age of 6-7 years and a length of about 4 feet (1.2 m). Tarpon weighing about 100 pounds (45.4 kg) typically fall between 13-16 years of age. Male tarpon attain lifespans of over 30 years, while females may live longer than 50 years. A female tarpon held in captivity at the John G. Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, Illinois died in 1998 at the age of 63.

Another source says, _Tarpon_ average 6 ft in length and 150 LB in _weight_ and are about 15 to 30 years old, and I believe they were implying that is for males and females. Females are generally 10-15% heavier than the males.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess "at least 15 years old" is what I'll go with. 15-30 is big spread.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

You can find that information on our satellite tagging research page - http://www.projecttarpon.com/PATresearch.html


----------

